# ATTENTION Marj



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How did your new clippers do? See post you made earlier. I couldn't find a response.

I just rec'd the Oster "Power Max" 2-speed clipper today. As a bonus, it came with the Oster Pro Cord/Cordless Trimmer with Soft Grip Handle. Which, really, is a waste..... I just ordered a clipper, why send me a whole other one?? I'd rather have scissors, brushes or combs as a "bonus"! lol

I've yet to use it of course, but hope it works well on Ricky's thick, heavy hair.

Thanks Katrina


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Katrina! I'm soooooooo sorry I missed this! I am not on here as often as I'd like to be and with all the new threads getting posted each day, this must have got placed near the bottom! lol

O.k....... I used the Oster "Power Max" 2-speed clipper and love it! I trimmed Ricky down rather easily, though I have to clear the comb out often. His hair is very thick! Still, I had once used my BIL's (a Wahl something) and it was more of a pain. This worked nicely. I've ordered a couple of more combs that have yet to arrive.

I also use that little trimmer on their feet, around their bum and belly. I love that one too! 

Hope that helps. Better late than never...... :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I was hoping it would work. I am going to order it. Lilly's hair is sooo thick like sheeps wool almost only soft as silk. It is just torture for us both to keep it long and have hour long daily comb outs. 

I always say better late than never :biggrin1: so no problem. Thanks for your time. Hope you have a good day.

Katrina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(Sorry Katrina, I called you "Lilly" in my previous post, so just changed it)

Well then, Lilly's hair sounds like Ricky's. I've had to cut his hair short because it is just so thick and full and it was very difficult on my arms to comb him thoroughly every day. 

I got a couple of longer comb attachments and you will have to stop after a few swipes with the clippers, to rid the comb of the thick hair, but I found this one worked better than the Wahl I had borrowed before. 

Good luck!


----------

